# Why Situational Awareness is Important...



## bignick (Apr 24, 2005)

So I decided to test out my buddy, by jumping him in the dorms, you may have run into him on the boards as Shirt Ripper....

  I had been practicing with some techniques on I found on a website.  

  Here's the results of our little excursion...Play Video

  If you're interested in where I got these technique ideas...you can check them out here...


----------



## dubljay (Apr 24, 2005)

WOW that looks so COOL!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 24, 2005)

That has left me speechless... wow is the only word I can use to describe it.


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 24, 2005)

Looks like a rip-off of this site: http://www.realultimatepower.net/


----------



## Gary Crawford (Apr 24, 2005)

Nick, I'd ought to sneak up there and see what kind of suprise attack I can pull off on you! lol


----------



## arnisador (Apr 24, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Looks like a rip-off of this site: http://www.realultimatepower.net/


  Ripping off the MASTER?!?

  They made a book of that, incidentally:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/080652569X/

 I've seen it in the mall.


----------



## BrandiJo (Apr 24, 2005)

i like the shirt ninja  very funny


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 24, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Looks like a rip-off of this site: http://www.realultimatepower.net/


"Ninjas can kill anyone they want!  Ninjas cut off heads ALL the time and don't even think twice about it.  These guys are so crazy and awesome that they flip out ALL the time.  I heard that there was this ninja who was eating at a diner.  And when some dude dropped a spoon the ninja killed the whole town.  My friend Mark said that he saw a ninja totally uppercut some kid just because the kid opened a window."

Yeah, that was me.  Sorry. :idunno:


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Apr 24, 2005)

those ninja sites are too GD funny.
i love the hatemail section on realultimate.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Apr 24, 2005)

http://www.realultimatepower.net/ninja/bowstaffdemo.wmv

this kid has mad ninja skills


----------



## bignick (Apr 24, 2005)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> http://www.realultimatepower.net/ninja/bowstaffdemo.wmv
> 
> this kid has mad ninja skills


 
 Star Wars Kid Returns!!!


----------



## bignick (Apr 24, 2005)

Here's just a few of his videos...there are tons more.... http://www.ebaumsworld.com/starwarskidv.html


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Ripping off the MASTER?!?
> 
> They made a book of that, incidentally:
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/080652569X/
> ...



That book rocks! It is sooo funny I could not stop laughing. :rofl:


----------



## bignick (Apr 24, 2005)

A step-by-step breakdown of the attack....

























 Always make sure you check the shadows before you think you're safe....


----------



## arnisador (Apr 24, 2005)

No one expects the Spanish Inquisition!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 8, 2006)

Hillarious.  Thanks for sharing.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## barriecusvein (Feb 12, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> No one expects the Spanish Inquisition!



LOL i Love that sketch!!


----------



## Marginal (Feb 18, 2006)

Here I'd always associated Shirt Ripper with: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/b/ba/1hoganshirt.jpg/180px-1hoganshirt.jpg

Thought he'd be way oranger.


----------



## MartialIntent (Feb 18, 2006)

No one expects the bleedin' Spanish Inquisition _indeed_ - *except...* the ninja [and Chuck Norris]! 

We know where all of y'all live - so watch for movements in the shadows, listen for the whistle of the shuriken and be sure to tell all your friends... *WE* are coming.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 18, 2006)

MartialIntent said:
			
		

> *WE* are coming.


 
WE?  As in "Women's Entertainment"?  Look out...


----------



## MartialIntent (Feb 18, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> WE? As in "Women's Entertainment"? Look out...


Empowering Women everywhere - _especially_ women NINJA.


----------



## rutherford (Feb 18, 2006)

Sigh.

Anybody know where my sense of humor went?  I seem to have lost it someplace.

Maybe the ninja took it.

:2xBird2:


----------

